# Only 650BHP this time... Jet Black Nissan GTR Crystal Rock Enhancement Detail



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This fine example of a GTR is running Severn Valley Motorsport's 650R kit so has the power where it counts, but the paintwork was looking very tired and uncared for so the car was booked in for an Enhancement Detail to remove the majority of the swirling from the paint and to also get some solid protection down.

The car was dropped off to me early evening and was worked on well into the early hours of the morning!!

A few before shots:


DSC05460 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05461 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05462 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were dealt with first:


DSC05459 by RussZS, on Flickr

Autobrite's Very Cherry @ 4:1 applied liberally:


DSC05464 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was worked with the EZ Brush on the rear of the wheels:


DSC05465 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then various Valet Pro brushes on the spokes and calipers:


DSC05466 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05468 by RussZS, on Flickr

CYC Wheel Woolie was used on the arches:


DSC05469 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05470 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then a freak hail/rain storm hit for about 30 seconds...


DSC05472 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with Concours Car Care's Tutti Frutti:


DSC05473 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bilt Hamber Surfex at 10:1 was used to work the intricate areas around the car:


DSC05474 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05475 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05476 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05477 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05478 by RussZS, on Flickr

SVM Air Intakes:


DSC05480 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed and washed with AF Lather, Car Pro Mitt and Zaino Bucket system:


DSC05481 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was up next on the paintwork and wheels:


DSC05482 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05483 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05484 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rain hit again, but the car was:

- Fully treated to AutoSmart Tardis to remove any tar deposits
- Re-snow foamed to remove any traces of IronX and Tardis
- Moved inside ready for claying

The claying stage was completed with Citrus Bling as lube and the Auto Finesse Clay which I keep coming back to after trying other brands!


DSC05486 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05487 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then pat dried with various towels:


DSC05489 by RussZS, on Flickr

and the Aeolus 901X was used to remove water from tighter areas such as around wing mirrors, wheel bolts, petrol cap etc.


DSC05490 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork was in a rather shocking state, and to make matters worse it had been polished (badly) previously, with burn through evident on a few panel edges:


DSC05501 by RussZS, on Flickr

After trialling a few combos, I was achieving a great level of correction for an enhancement detail. Given that I didn't have time for a two stage polish given limitations around hours and size of car, I aimed for the best correction possible from a single polishing set, whilst still finishing down perfectly to avoid any hologramming on the flat black paint!


DSC05492 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05497 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05499 by RussZS, on Flickr

As you can see, it's not perfect, with deeper defects remaining, but the colour, depth and gloss to the paint are much improved!

Rear bumper under brutal halide lighting:


DSC05518 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC05521 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhausts were looking rather sorry for themselves too:


DSC05522 by RussZS, on Flickr

AF Mercury was used with a MF towel:


DSC05523 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05525 by RussZS, on Flickr

Again not perfect, more time was needed, but certainly 'enhanced'!!

AF Crystal was used on the glass, Car Pro PERL on the tyres and Opti Seal on the wheels...


DSC05529 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with a layer of Swissvax's Crystal Rock:


DSC05527 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some afters:

(no tyre dressing on some)


DSC05508 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05510 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05513 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05516 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05533 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05534 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05535 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05537 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05541 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05544 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05546 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05552 by RussZS, on Flickr

and of course some Tesco pics...


DSC05556 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05561 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05562 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05563 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05564 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05566 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05570 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05571 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once again, thanks for reading - any feedback or comments are very much welcomed, particularly if there's something you'd like to see more or less of in my write ups.

Next up we have a Carrera 4S and an Alpina B3S...


DSC05567 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ - Midlands Car Care.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, Superb - !!!!!!

Nothing else to say :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work again Russ, what silly AM time did you finish this one?! (saw your comments on facebook )


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> Well, Superb - !!!!!!
> 
> Nothing else to say :thumb:


Thanks mate! 



-Kev- said:


> nice work again Russ, what silly AM time did you finish this one?! (saw your comments on facebook )


Thanks.. 3am... :doublesho


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool Russ, the reflection like glass, superb


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Russ, thats an excellent effort for an enhancement! Personally i'm not a fan of the Nissan boot badge being removed but that's just individual taste!

Looking forward to the B3S!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work there looks great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A few more correction pics from my phone - excuse the quality!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Thanks.. 3am... :doublesho


 thats madness / dedication :lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Crikey Russ - you put in a good shift! You must be permanently knackered!

Fantastic results - even more so given the short time frame you had. 

Looking forward to the next 2 write ups :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, I'm putting some silly hours in, but I don't like turning work away, I still have the detailing love! 

The owner of this GTR has some lovely cars too, hopefully I get to get my hands on his FD2 Civic...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Indeed, I'm putting some silly hours in, but I don't like turning work away, I still have the detailing love!
> 
> The owner of this GTR has some lovely cars too,* hopefully I get to get my hands on his FD2 Civic*...


now thats a write-up i'd like to see


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> now thats a write-up i'd like to see


It's on my 'maybe' list so I'd love to detail one first!! It's white too - best colour for them!


----------



## GHST (May 8, 2011)

Awesome Russ them reflection shots are epic.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

At least i get someone to talk to at 3am onwards lately huh Russ lol


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey Russ another cracking job and your getting right handy with the camera to!

Always a good read :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> At least i get someone to talk to at 3am onwards lately huh Russ lol


Lol true!! Good to have some morale to keep me going!! :lol:

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome mate well done.

What polish n pad did you settle on?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Awesome mate well done.
> 
> What polish n pad did you settle on?


Well... I know that a lot of people go for 203S and a polishing pad on these but I wasn't happy with how it was finishing down as it was leaving a very slight hologram, which was probably the temps which were around 0-2 degrees. I opted for 205 and 3M Polishing Pad, but kept the speeds down as this paint didn't seem to like heat too much, which a few other detailer's have also commented on.

There were deeper defects remaining, but I wanted to best finish possible within the time given so opted for less cut but ensuring it was finishing down perfectly.

Russ.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work as always Russ, I bet the owner was well happy with the results !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, looks very nice in flat black, looks mean.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

athol said:


> Excellent work as always Russ, I bet the owner was well happy with the results !


Yeah, he used to mock the guy who introduced him to me for paying more than 'cheapo car wash money' for me working on his cars, but he seemed to really appreciate and recognise what I'd done to it which was very satisfying for me!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great turn around , love the gtr's ! 

What camera are you using , some great pics!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking nice in the pictures, is there feedback on the Autofinesse wraith comparing to crystal rock; new analysis updates.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb Russ!

Alan W

P.S. Needing a holiday yet? :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

zepp85 said:


> Great turn around , love the gtr's !
> 
> What camera are you using , some great pics!


It's a Sony bridge camera which I'm actually upgrading soon so that I can get more manual adjustments. Thanks 



Trip tdi said:


> Looking nice in the pictures, is there feedback on the Autofinesse wraith comparing to crystal rock; new analysis updates.


Wraith is still looking very promising indeed, but I believe it's being tweaked further before release so it's unfair of me to comment really as the final product will be different to the 'development' pot I have. But like Desire which PB used on the Enzo, it seems it will punch well above its weight.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thats a cracking finish for a single stage polish
youve acheived some fantastic reflection shots inside the garage

what pad/polish did you settle on for that correction,and was the paint typically soft

turning out some top class work regulary well done


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Superb Russ!
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. Needing a holiday yet? :lol:


Yep!!

3 per week for the next 4 weeks and weekends booked until 3rd week June - no time soon!

I think I'm going to SEMA so probably will be the first holiday I'll take this year!! I don't know how I'm finding the energy tbh, but I am somehow! Must be all the Nando's....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> thats a cracking finish for a single stage polish
> youve acheived some fantastic reflection shots inside the garage
> 
> what pad/polish did you settle on for that correction,and was the paint typically soft
> ...


Thanks Steve.

As above, it was Megs 205, 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and 3M backing plate via Festool Rotary, changing to Megs Yellow 4" Polishing pad for the tighter areas.

203S was taking out some of the deeper stuff but like usual the Menz was playing up a touch in the cold and wouldn't finish down perfectly so had to switch to 205 which has a little less bite and seemed better suited to this paint.

I tried a few things and this seemed the best option for a single polishing set. PO85RE finished down perfectly too, as did UltraFina and Autobrite's new finishing polish, but they all had less bite than 205, which seemed to offer the perfect balance. I have a few more GTR's lined up too, including a red one which I've never seen one of in the flesh!

My mate has a MINT R32 Skyline too which I should be getting my hands on soon! :detailer:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 3 per week for the next 4 weeks and weekends booked until 3rd week June - no time soon!
> 
> I think I'm going to SEMA so probably will be the first holiday I'll take this year!! I don't know how I'm finding the energy tbh, but I am somehow! Must be all the Nando's....


Take care and look after yourself as well as all those cars! 

SEMA is a superb show and a paradise for detailers and products! (which I guess is why you're considering going :lol

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Take care and look after yourself as well as all those cars!
> 
> SEMA is a superb show and a paradise for detailers and products! (which I guess is why you're considering going :lol
> 
> Alan W


:thumb:

Have you been before Alan?

My back is battered too, I need to find a masseuse!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Have you been before Alan?
> 
> My back is battered too, I need to find a masseuse!!


Millie???

Well, stunning work hard efforts are paying off and work is increasing along with a Fantastic rep for Midlands car care , Well done to you Russ and keep them coming as great Photo's and superb write up...:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Have you been before Alan?
> 
> My back is battered too, I need to find a masseuse!!


I've not been but Richard Lin goes each year and lots of photos and stories can usually be found on US Forums etc.

There's a good book on treating back pain called 'Treat Your Own Back' by Robin McKenzie' that's a worthwhile read if you're suffering. I suffered a couple of ruptured discs around 15 years ago and used his techniques to relieve the pain and recover from the injury when Doctors wanted to operate.

Alan W


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Love it great turn around :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> As above, it was Megs 205, 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and 3M backing plate via Festool Rotary, changing to Megs Yellow 4" Polishing pad for the tighter areas.
> 
> ...


look forward to the red one
ive seen one ,and they look different,the colour and light bounce off the angles,it looks good in black but in red awesome

ive started to use wolfgang total swirl remover 3 ,this is made by menzerna,
but it alters the way it works by varying the pad used
so is capable of good results ,using differing pads and worktimes etc


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

another great job


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your work gets better and better Russ - loving the reflections


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

As you know Russ Im a massive fan of the GTR, looks stunning in black wearing crystal rock.
Keep up the good work with the late nights


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

You'll have to pop over when I get one in Tom... 

Russ.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

fair play mate.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

oh man, thats fantastic, stunning reflections


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Very good result on the challenging paint with a 1-step mate! :thumb:

What lens are you using on the Sony?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Beautiful!!! Very good result on the challenging paint with a 1-step mate! :thumb:
> 
> What lens are you using on the Sony?


18-55 I believe. I need the 16mm pancake one ideally but I'm upgrading soon to get better manual control. The paint is a nightmare! I should charge more for black ones!!

Thanks all


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome Russ, great write-up and pics with a stunning car! Huge improvement!!! Looks absolutely awesome now.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Lovelly glossy shine Russ

Steve


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great results as always Russ - re: back pain. Buy a mobile ramp. Best £1600 you'll ever spend. Must be raking it in, so start spending some or you'll be fcked in the next 5yrs. Polishing sills etc and detailing wheel arches has never been easier with a ramp!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Paragon said:


> Great results as always Russ - re: back pain. Buy a mobile ramp. Best £1600 you'll ever spend. Must be raking it in, so start spending some or you'll be fcked in the next 5yrs. Polishing sills etc and detailing wheel arches has never been easier with a ramp!


Do you have any links please? Do you mean a 'scissor ramp'?

Russ.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Nothing to say, lovely car and perfect work, look at that GLOSS :argie:


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Alan W said:


> There's a good book on treating back pain called 'Treat Your Own Back' by Robin McKenzie' that's a worthwhile read if you're suffering. I suffered a couple of ruptured discs around 15 years ago and used his techniques to relieve the pain and recover from the injury when Doctors wanted to operate.
> 
> Alan W


I'll have a look for this book too. I have a bulging disc that "slips" every few years causing great pain and bed bounds me for a week or two.

Currently trying kettle-bell training to help strengthen my back and core.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work! And really outstanding pictures!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Florian 

I have a grey one soon which is being Nanolex'd!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

love the 50/50's. just shows how bad it was.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as always buddy , Bravo :thumb:

mike


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Really beautiful work Russ! Incredible finish and nice photography too! I really enjoy your work.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A professional result, a representation of craftsmanship to the highest order, done with care and dedication, worthy of the MCC ethos and heritage.

A great write-up with pictures, before and after, techniques and results.

Thank-you.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Florian
> 
> I have a grey one soon which is being Nanolex'd!


Cool! Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

God I wish we had a car park like that next door to our unit. Such a great location for after shots and video work too - really shows of your excellent work to full effect. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Rich


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice work :thumb: Love the Tesco pics :argie:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent work as always buddy :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks both 

It seems I've opened the GTR floodgates! I've been asked for quotes on about 7 of them recently, which is great news as they're a true pleasure to work on!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Amazing job on a great car! I really appreciate your work guys!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Amazing work with fantastic 50/50's. Bet it sounded awesome rumbling through the multi storey!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome work Russ :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Unbelievable mate. I'm sending you a pat on the back, recorded delivery.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ercapoccia said:


> Amazing job on a great car! I really appreciate your work guys!





herbiedacious said:


> Amazing work with fantastic 50/50's. Bet it sounded awesome rumbling through the multi storey!





ITHAQVA said:


> Awesome work Russ :thumb:





President Swirl said:


> Unbelievable mate. I'm sending you a pat on the back, recorded delivery.


Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Jees the depth of shine on that is truly amazing!!!!

Well done! :thumb:

Nick


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

great job russ,

i just sold my black gtr and your right the paint is a night mare

i spent ages buffing it with 3m polish and pads and finally coated with C1.

well worth it in the end but was alot of work

anyway great work as always :thumb:


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

beutiful car and work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Russ , for the time that you were given :thumb:

It must have been a nightmare polishing this Jet Black GTR we all know how bloody temperamental these so called self healing paints are :wall:

I thought I was the only one doing silly hours 

Mario*


----------



## flash69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful work and the car is nice too! LOL


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I can't wait to get my hands on a red and white one which I have coming in soon!


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

superb result for one stage polishing!


----------

